# Seagull Pier and Willoughby Bay 10/21



## OutFishin (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out early this morning around 1230 to 4 am to Seagull Pier. It was very windy and the water was really choppy, temps were in the low 50's. I fished the rocks the whole time I was there. Managed to catch a few spot, 2 black bass, and an oyster toad. Nothing of any size. Went out to Willoughby Bay, NOB side from 1200 to 4 pm. Found all the specs and black drum. Landed 7 specs today all ranging from 12"-20" and 7 black drum ranging from 10"-13". Kept the 20" spec I caught. I was using cut bait spot, shrimp and blood worms with a bottom rig on my 10' rod and a fish finder rig on my 6' rod. Caught the 20" spec on my 6'.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Great catch!


----------



## OutFishin (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Man that's a beautiful fish.


----------



## boozeman (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch perty werk


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

good find


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great catch... you fishing on base ? ever fish the pier down by carrier piers ?


----------



## OutFishin (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. @sudshunter, yeah I've fished the pier all summer, got a few decent sized spot and a few croaker over 12" from there. One of the civilian security guys told me about a different spot to fish on base and been fishing there ever since. The pier just gets to crowded for me. I'm usually the only one in my spot, which is off of avionics drive if you would like to check it out sometime.


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet trout man!!!!!


----------



## OutFishin (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks, saw another get pulled out yesterday just as big as mine.


----------

